#  >    100/4W

## gregpro

100/4w     : https://www.google.com/search?q=eico...hrome&ie=UTF-8

 ebay    10 ,     .    ,   .       ;

----------


## IRF

100** ;   
      ;
      ,     ;
       ;
  ;   aluminium case        .

----------


## nick1974

.
             ,     100k 

   Redmi 5 Plus   Tapatalk

----------


## gregpro

> 100** ;   
>       ;
>       ,     ;
>        ;
>   ;   aluminium case        .







> .
>              ,     100k 
> 
>    Redmi 5 Plus   Tapatalk



 manual : "100K 4W."    ,       .              (220F)        ,   .  ,          0-500V.
http://bama.edebris.com/manuals/eico/950b/

----------


## gregpro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCBryQHCrb8

 15:20  zoom in        .        .

----------


## gep58

.      .

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLAROSTAT-A...wAAOSwz55cp7B9

----------

gregpro (31-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

,           


edit:     ...

----------

gregpro (31-05-19)

----------


## gregpro

> .      .
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CLAROSTAT-A...wAAOSwz55cp7B9



        ,   .   -,      .

----------


## gregpro

EDIT
https://www.ebay.com/itm/COLVERN-WIR...cAAOSwTnxc7lPW

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1Pcs-RV30YN...UAAOSwyYFaKD7b

 2    ,   .  NOS     3W  .      2     .      !

----------


## selectronic

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/75K-Ohm-5-W....c100009.m1982
> 
>        22K/10W  ,    ,         3/4.     ;



   pot  ,     75       ~37,5     25,   100 ...

             ,      ,            .

----------

gregpro (31-05-19)

----------


## gregpro

> pot  ,     75       ~37,5     25,   100 ...
> 
>              ,      ,            .



 ,  !

----------


## nick1974

(   20      ...       ,    )        ( watt )     ...

----------


## nick1974

edit 
      manual  ...    P3   ... (btw    manuals    )

----------


## gregpro

> edit 
>       manual  ...    P3   ... (btw    manuals    )



,  .     .  4W  .     5W.   NOS      .

----------


## nick1974

> ,  .     .  4W  .     5W.   NOS      .



    .
               ? 
         NOS             . (         ,   ... ...  ...  :Bye:      30     RLC    esr     )

----------


## gregpro

> .
>                ? 
>          NOS             . (         ,   ... ...  ...      30     RLC    esr     )



  ,    .     .   esr? !     "power factor."  ,       20.  :         ,      .     .     mkt 10nF/630V     450V.              ' . "Spot on"     .   ,    Heathkit io-30,             solid state .

----------


## nick1974

> ,    .     .   esr? !     "power factor."  ,       20.  :         ,      .     .     mkt 10nF/630V     450V.              ' . "Spot on"     .   ,    Heathkit io-30,             solid state .



 ,  ...    (?  :Rolleyes: ),       :Tongue2:        ""   ...       :Smile:  
          ,       (      )                        ,                nterprise              cool  :Thumbup1: 
     heathkit               .        ,                                                    .

btw                  ? (       ,    )

----------


## gregpro

> ,  ...    (? ),             ""   ...       
>           ,       (      )                        ,                nterprise              cool 
>      heathkit               .        ,                                                    .
> 
> btw                  ? (       ,    )



     Heathkit       , .         .          .             600 ;

----------


## nick1974

> 600 ;



,       ,            :Wink:         cool  :Smile:

----------


## IRF

/              5-10       .  . 10

----------


## nick1974

> /              5-10       .  . 10



      ,    100  ,          .

----------


## IRF

,    ,    50 4  ,  100 *3*    ~30

----------


## nick1974

> ,    ,    50 4  ,  100 *3*    ~30



                 30. 

   Redmi 5 Plus   Tapatalk

----------

